# camping w/ tortoise



## bulbasaurthetort (Jun 18, 2021)

heyo im back 

A lot of ppl told me my tortoise would be stressed out if i took him camping and well, he is actually doing great and enjoying himself ! day 1 of camping went great, he did amazing in the car ride there and had a fun time running around in the grass of the campground eating away! He’s showing no signs of stress and everything is great ! so if you know your tortoise do what you think is best


----------



## wellington (Jun 18, 2021)

Okay, I got to see the leash and collar you have on him better. Is it hook to something like a stake? 
Glad he's enjoying his vaca.


----------



## bulbasaurthetort (Jun 18, 2021)

wellington said:


> Okay, I got to see the leash and collar you have on him better. Is it hook to something like a stake?
> Glad he's enjoying his vaca.


no i am holding the leash because i have to supervise him when he’s not in his enclosure because he has the tendency to try and eat small pebbles


----------

